# Gaming With Steam Play Working



## Salty_sandwich (Oct 23, 2018)

Start Date Of Test 23/10/18

I started a thread about building a Linux gaming PC, which in turn had people saying about Steam Play

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...-with-windows-try-something-different.248779/

https://store.steampowered.com/steamplay

so i have decided to start a list of games for windows that run using Linux and steam play, that are not supported yet, also a list of games i have tested working or not and supported by Linux in Steam.


I Shall add games I own and have tested over time, bare in mind the test is basic, example : game loads and plays, I have tired NO work arounds just download install, this is not a full game test so you may find some bugs or find a work around to the games that didn't work.

if your interested in this topic, please feel free to add games you have tested and correct any mistakes i may have made or fixes you have found.

This will take sometime as i only have a 500gig HDD and have to download each game, then remove games after quick test due to i need around 1TB of free space if I was to install and keep

PC Hardware : A10-5800K : A75 motherboard chipset : 10gig DDR1333 : 1050ti  (yup it's a Bitza Build)

System software: Linux Mint 19 : Steam
Steam Version: Beta Update.
Steam Play: Proton Beta 3.16-3
Drivers: Nvidia Version: 410.66

ARK Survival Evolved : Working : Note : Linux game

Arma 2 Not working : Note : Bad license

Arma 2 British Armed Forces : Not working : Note : Bad license

Arma 2 Operation Arrowhead : Not working : Note : Bad license

Arma 2 Private Military Company : Not working : Note : Bad license

Arma 3 : Working no issues found : note : Linux game

Arma X Anniversary Edition : Working : Notes : This is NOT a game it's the maps,Pic's and stuff like that.

Arma : gold edition : game starts then stops with error, invalid License at start up.

Arma : Cold War Assault :  game starts then stops with error, invalid License at start up.

Batman Arkham Asylum GOTY Edition : Not working : Note : game fails to start, no error

Binding of Isaac : working  : note : Linux game ?

BioShock :Working no issues : note : Linux game

Bitardia: Working : note Buggy ? game runs fine but i couldn't exit the game or find the key to exit game? lol

Call Of Duty MW2 : (retested) not working : no error reported

Call of Duty  MW3 : Not working, fail to start no error reported

Counter Strike : working no issues : note : Linux game

Counter Strike  Global Offensive : working no issues : note : Linux game

Counter Strike condition zero : working no issues : note : Linux game

Counter Strike Source : Working no issues: note : Linux game

Carmagedon TDR 2000 : Working : note : The game will run although you have to use setup before game starts and select 640x480 software render

Costume Quest : working no issues : note : maybe Linux game : Note : This is another of  my daughters games ....

Crysis : Not working : not : .net 1.1 fails to install game fails to start

Crysis Warhead : not Working, fails to start, no error reported.

Crysis Wars : Not working : note : .net 1.1 fails to install game fails to start

Crysis 2 Maximum Edtion : Working Buggy : note : games starts and rund although if i tried to change rezz it had scaling issues like i could select things in the menus because mouse couldn't click on apply

Darkest Hour Europe 44-45 : Not working : note : error Missing executable / redorchestra-bin

Day of Defeat : Working no issues : note : still loads of people playing this : Linux game

Day Of Defeat Source : Working no issues found : note : Linux game

Death Match Classic : Working no issues : note : No one playing i was only person 

Defy Gravity : Not working : note : game fails to start no error reported

Dino D-Day : Not working : note : game starts but when you try to join a server it crashes back to desktop

Dirt Showdown : Working no issues found : Linux game

Dota 2 : working no issues : note : Linux game

Dead Island Riptide : Working : Note : game starts with black screen wait a little while or keep clicking Mouse buttons and game started, runs super slick 

Elder Scrolls V Skyrim : Working  no issues : note : Not sure if this is a Linux game anyway ?

Elite Dangerous : Not working : Note : not loading, no error

Evii Within : Working, slight issue, game starts in low rezz so you have to change screen rezz in game : Note : OMG it works and runs grate  wasn't expecting that.

Far Cry 3 : Not working : note : game gets stuck on Uplay splash screen

F1 2013 : Not working, fails to start no error reported

Grand Theft Auto: fail to start, Error 257.426 (error, open, registry key)

Grand Theft Auto II : Working

Grand Theft Auto III : Working Bit buggy : note : when you start game it seem PC locks up no mouse, kept clicking mouse buttons game screen comes on game works ok some menu seclections may not work, other than that game runs fine.

Grand Theft Auto Vice City : Working : note : when you start game it seem PC locks up no mouse, kept clicking mouse buttons game screen comes on game works ok some menu seclections may not work, other than that game runs fine.

Grand Theft Auto San Andreas : working no issues found.

Grand Theft Auto IV : Not working : note : error GTA IV fatal error!

Grand Theft Auto Episodes From Liberty City : Not working : note : EFLC fatal error!

Half Life : working no issues : note : Linux game

Half Life 2 : Working no issues : note : Linux game

Half Life 2 Death Match :working no issues : note : linux game

Half Life 2  E1 : Working no issues : note : Linux game

Half Life 2 E2 : Working no issues : note : Linux game

Half Life Source : Working no issues : note : Linux game

Half Life Death Match  Source : working no issues : note : Linux game

Half Life Blue Shift : Working no issues : note : Linux game

Half Life Opposing Force : working no issues : note : Linux game

Homefront : Not working : note : fail to start, no error reported

Insurgency :Working no issues : note : Takes a little while for game to start from splash screen, Not sure if it's a Linux game

Kand & Lynch 2 Dog days : not working, fails to start no error reported

Left 4 Dead : working no issues : note : Linux game

Left 4 Dead 2 : Working no issues : note : Linux game

L.A. Noire : Not working :note : fails to install, error Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 fails to install

London 2012 : Not working : note : black windowed screen, have to force quit the game.

Metro Last Light : Working no issues : note Linux game

Out there Somewhere : Not working : note : Game starts to load, gets stuck on black screen, had to ctrl/alt/delete and press power button to recover PC

Postal 2 : Working no issues : note : Linux game : note : WTF one shot away game LOL!

Primal Carnage : Not working : notes : .Net Framework 4 didnt seem to be downloading, i canceled and had to quickly click on primal carnage in the taskbar.
game starts up but when you choose either to host or find servers game stops running and drops back to desktop, might work if .net frameworked installed or i left it longer to see if .net framework installs, might be worth leaving it at the .net framework install longer to if it does install, i got bored of waiting.

Pay Day The Heist : Working no issues found : note : supported game

Portal : working no issues :note : Linux game

Portal 2 : Working no issues : note : nothing short of a master peace this game and if you haven't played it then you truly have missed out : Linux game

Rag Doll Kung Fu : Working no issues

Ravaged Zombie Apocalypse : Not working : note : game starts and get to menu screen then it either will stop running and go back to desktop or stop running leaving you stuck in the menu screen of the game with no mouse, had to ctrl/alt/delete and log out.

Resident Evil 4 / Biohazard 4 : Working no Issues found : Note : yay

Rising Storm/Red Orchestra 2 multiplayer : Not working : note : Fails to install Microsoft .net framework 3.5 , game started to game Menu, i clicked on multi player error no punkbuster, tried to start game again stuck on black screen, had to power down the PC to recover

Red Orchestra Ostfront 41-45 : working : note : Bit buggy if i change rezz the game locks up if i leave at default settings runs with out issue : think this is a linux game

Red Orchestra 2 hero#s of stalingrad - single player : Working no issues found

Ricochet : waiting to test : should work Linix game ?

Saints Row 2 : Working : note : not sure if this is a Linux game

State Of Decay : Working no issues found

Sniper Elite : Working no issues found

Team Fortress 2 : working no issues found : note : Linux game

Trine : Works no issues found : note : takes a little while to start : Linux game

Unturned : not working : note : causes cinnamon to crash

Who's Your Daddy : Not working, stuck on splash screen with music : note : Linux game : NOTE : This game is my daughters game, honestly ..

The Witcher 2 : Works runs amazingly well : note : at game start up in settings had to select 1080p, in 4K the game works but real display was 1080p but only 30fps wherr as selecting 1080p in settings gets 94fps using steam's built in FPS meter :  Linux game

World Of Tanks Blitz : Working no issues found


So far I'm more than happy with the results .... what a Result, the longer im using Mint the more i'm enjoying it 

One issue im having atm is with reinstalling unturned,it seemed to get stuck downloading it in steam so i stopped the download and carried on testing other games, now i have come back to testing this game i'm have trouble getting steam to reinstall it, it say's checking files already installed or something like that, i might have to delete the game folder if all else fails.


Hope this info was useful to at least someone, this test has been quite  therapeutic for me (i suffer from PTSD and dont go out much anymore, so you can probs imagine the rest of the issues that can cause)
also i would like to thank you for taking the time and probs effort for reading this post.

Steam Play Will Only Get Better Over Time And With a Little Support From Those Who Love Gaming And Linux I'm Sure It Will Thrive.

If you own games for windows on steam you don't have to re-buy them for Linux which is another BIG plus.


----------



## R-T-B (Oct 23, 2018)

Salty_sandwich said:


> This game is my daughters game, honestly ..



Disappointed.  It's a game every man should play.


----------



## Salty_sandwich (Oct 23, 2018)

heeh yeah, well i may have just had a quick go 

i just knew my daughter would love the game when she visits, although now she hitting the the dreaded teenage years ...


----------

